# Neighbour Video



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank goodness we won the war of 1812


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I went to a casino across the border in Canada once….Ya..Ya…Nice folks actually but they didn't let me win any money!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have learned one thing in life if you want to win money you have to work for it.
Casinos are made to win.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks!* I seen this on opening day of the games.

Living so close to *Canada*, we have never considered *Canadians as foreigners.*

*Canadian* curlers come to our town every April, to our *Last Chance Bonspiel.*

They used to go back home with most of the prizes. *LOL*

Lately some of the *USA* teams have been winning.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Growing up I lived for 4 months every year in Canada. I consider it my second home.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

200 views not many comments, did some Americans got a surprised of neighbour country?


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't know GMman… I would have considered all that stuff common knowledge. Maybe people look, see it's stuff they know, and don't have anything more to say.

I think Brokaw puts WAY TOO MUCH emphasis on Ken Taylor being hooked up with the CIA. There is almost more discussion of that in his little clip than about the world wars. I figured out myself (in the '80s) that he must have been working with the US. But he was a folk hero nevertheless and even came to our school to talk.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with mtkate, not really sure what the intended point was of that piece. There was no great realizations in that.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

just for the record, you guys didn't win the war of 1812. it was fought to a draw, and is the reason the whitehouse is white, it was painted white to cover the fire damage from us trying to burn it down.

other than that, it was a nice piece. I kinda like my country.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

I think Canada deserves its national pride, which was the point of the piece. The Olympic Games have been entertaining and very classy, in spite of one unfortunate death and some bad weather problems they've had to deal with. I'm on the US west coast, and Canadians are our most valuable neighbors. I've found them to be a generous people with great integrity. I appreciated that film, and I think Brokaw chose some fine scenery and historic examples to show a sweeping view of a large country, all within an edited clip in under four minutes.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

What is conveniently missing from this little presentation is the fact that Canadian socialized healthcare is financed by the US Taxpayer. That is indisputable fact.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

poopiekat what you post as comments goes in one ear and just as quick out the other one so bug off my post.


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Too Funny.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Km that is not funny he was told my Martin to stay away, maybe you don't know but Martin is the boss here.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

As someone who has both US and Canadian citizenship ( Yes, even that is possible!), if you are a US American watching this video and there is something in there that you didn't already know, then it's time to get your head out of your butt and get out more!
It's laughable that Brokaw even has to do a piece on Canada to its own neighbour!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Haven grown up in Canada until I was 13, I can tell you that we studied Canadian and American History.

When I moved to the USA everyone thought that Canada was all like St. Preston and the Yukon.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Cool find GMman. Nice to know that the US would take the time to assemble and broadcast something like that. We get so caught up in Hollywood produced stuff we forget about things like this.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I like my neighbours.

Wouldn't trade them for any other.

Bob


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree that it is a good video but I am left wondering why you say "All Americans should see this"?

If the video was the opposite and promoting how important America is to Canada I would not say "All Canadians should see this".

I have never had a problem with anyone Canadian, am I missing something?


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

I think it says "All Americans should see this" becuase it is coming from a respected American source and the message is aimed at Americans. Coming from a respected source people are more likely to listen. Let's be honest here, there are a lot of levels and issues where American and Canadians don't get along and something like this brings you back to reality. Reminds us our of history and why we should love our neighbours. Maybe it should say "All North Americans…" but I think it has a greater impact on Americans since it was American produced.

Sure any Canadian who sees this should feel proud but if it were not for things like youtube Canadians would never have even seen the message as it was broadcasst on US stations.


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

Rex

From what you are saying, I AM missing something. I was not aware there were so many levels and issues where Americans and Canadians didn't get along. Regardless, I think there is more of an argument for Canadians to watch it so they realize that not ALL Americans are bad and some do appreciate the relationship that our countries have.

Anyway, I figured GMman didn't mean anything by it, since he is always polite and nice. Now he has changed the title, and he even apologized. I am not actually that sensitive, I just found the original title to be enlightening.

Best regards to all
Jesse, an American who has nothing against Canadians


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Jesse for me Americans and Canadians are one I never meant to post that to harm anyone I got it from a buddy that is new and did not know how to post it, if I would have known it would cause any disagreement I would have not posted it.
Like I said before I am to a point I don't post or comment less than I can, too many just trying to get it on the wrong side. Sorry people.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks for posting this Beautiful video.

No apologies needed. There is some beautiful country there.

I know I'll never get to see this in person. *


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Jesse I did not mean to imply that Americans are bad and I totally agree with you that when Canadians see this it will help them realize "that not ALL Americans are bad". I don't think Americans are bad at all. I think that a video like this will be seen differently by everyone who watches it. I'm not looking for an arguement, let's just call it a cool video and get back to more important things.

GMman, I still think it is a good post.

Thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I've always thought of us like one big country. What we have in common so far out weighs the differences it almost make the distinction a moot point.

And unlike Britain we are not separated by a common language.


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

I was not trying to start an argument at all, nor was I implying that this was a bad post or an inappropriate title to the post.

I merely questioned why the title was as it was. Sometimes I feel as though I have no idea what people think of Americans. Personally I just think of us as one big country, like Gary said. Maybe different governments but the same people.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

What? U.S. and Canada are separate countries? Who knew? I thought we just had separate hockey teams.


----------

